
CISA, FBI, and DoD Identify New North Korean Malware - david_shaw
https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-activity/2019/10/31/north-korean-malicious-cyber-activity
======
ga-vu
They did so back in April: [https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/analysis-
reports/AR19-100A](https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/analysis-reports/AR19-100A)

This is old news reshuffled through their Twitter account

